# Two Way Radio's



## Bones (Aug 21, 2014)

I need a 3 pack of 2 way radio's that only needs to have a range of 5 miles or less.  Does anyone have any that they have bought and used satisfactory?  Has anyone had bad experiences with certain brands of radios?

Bones


----------

